# Blazers & Rockets Game Thread



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Blazers @ Rockets Game Thread*

I just checked the Rockets message board. One fan is calling this game a knockout blow to us. It's true. This is a HUGE game for Houston. If they win, they clinch the season series against us AND they move up to THREE GAMES ahead of us. We flat out have to win this game. I think Roy knows this. I hope the team revs up for this and brings their A game. This is like the last Denver game and the last Houston game. Those were both critical games and we lost both. If we lose this one, we'll start running out of chances of making the playoffs. We'll move farther away from the Houstons and Denvers and move closer to Sacramento.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

There is one thing about this team, even in recent weeks when our play has mostly been sub-par...

We always have another run in us; no lead is safe. With the exception I think of the Detroit game, we've had a reasonable opportunity to win every single game. All we really have to do is sustain some decent play rather than turning it on and off throughout the game. If we turn the ball over, say, 10-12 times tomorrow and make a commitment to score INSIDE as well as outside, we can handle the Rockets.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How do we score inside??

Jarrett Jack. (Plus Roy. Frye & LMA. dumping off to Joel.)


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

90 minutes til game time.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

!#$^@^#!^!#comcast!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> !#$^@^#!^!#comcast!


true story


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go!

Go Blazers


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Got a good feeling about this game, so that doesn't bode well for Blazer fans. But I've been right before, I'm sure of it.

I remember how the Blazers were able to respond earlier in the year and with the return of Roy I think they have a good chance.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Well what better time than now to snap out of this god-awful funk and show that you "belong." I'm not going to go out and say that this is the most important game of the season, but 0-3 is officially a losing streak, and it'd be nice to see this team find it's feet again.

Being the philosophical sort that I am, I understand the team probably shouldn't win and indeed probably won't tonight, but if ever there was a time to start playing professional basketball, this is it.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sitting here, anxiously awaiting game time. I'm actually a little surprised by how pumped up I am about this game. After the last two "performances", I feel tonight is the night we bounce back and make a statement. I think Roy will energize this team and the white unit will actually be the difference makers they were during the winning streak.

We did a good job of neutralizing Yao in the last game against the Rockets, and I think if we do that again tonight our guys will actually hit shots and we'll pull this out.

I must have taken my optimism pills this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

VenomXL said:


> I must have taken my optimism pills this morning. :biggrin:


You took _something_ :cheers:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on now, I don't need to be on Grandpa's cough medicine to get behind my team! :lol:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nice. LP not working


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Aldridge bringing it back to the good ol' days with the skyhook!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

raptors nation not working


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ehizzy3 said:


> raptors nation not working


takes feed from LP i'm sure.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty good start to the game, Webster looks aggressive to start. This Scola guy drives me crazy, not sure why.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

LMA is looking solid so far. Very active and not standing around flat footed. Good start for him.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

VenomXL said:


> This Scola guy drives me crazy, not sure why.


Probably because he's a flopping scrub.

Joel is doing a nice job on the offensive boards. Why can he do this against Yao but not the likes of Jeff Foster?


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Fastbreak points! We're looking like a NBA team tonight.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

our best 5 on the floor FINALLY. nate sees daylight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Love seeing the Blazers push it up the floor like they are doing and getting easy baskets.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

roy has 30% of a triple double in 25% of the game :yay:


----------



## Dr. Love (Dec 29, 2007)

As of 6:00pm I'm getting NBALP


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Great first quarter. Finally, a good start to a game! :clap:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

No Jarrett, yet.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> Probably because he's a flopping scrub.
> 
> Joel is doing a nice job on the offensive boards. Why can he do this against Yao but not the likes of Jeff Foster?


Probably because Indiana shot it from 90 feet away as hard as they could. Balls were bouncing off that rim like they were going into orbit.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Jack gets a foul 13 seconds into the 2nd quarter. Nice.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> No Jarrett, yet.


I think that's because he's going to be used as the second team scorer w/ Outlaw...for the most part.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, look at all those points in the paint.

I hate plays like that, where there's a block, then someone makes a nice save, then it ends up a bucket for the other team.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Man, how badly do the Rockets wish they didn't do the Rudy Gay trade? They are searching for offense when Yao and TMac are out of the game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Man, our team is looking much better with Roy back. Or perhpas Nate has made some adjustments.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Trap = Failed


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Get outta the way Ref!

Hah! How did Brandon keep that dribble alive?


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy is rusty. Missed a couple free throws, and some unforced turnovers. Then slipped on a fast break.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

there's really no reason yao and tmac should both be out of the game at the same time. that's some bad rotation'ing skills. back in the jordan/pippen days, one of the two would always be out on the court.

woo raef's in the game. woo ha!

jmac!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

man after watching aldridge and frye clank 15 footers... i suddenly wish zach randolph were still here. just slightly.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ouch, how many shots did Aldridge miss in a row to end the quarter? Gotta knock down those WIDE open jumpers when they give them to you.

Overall, a pretty good first half, especially considering how the last couple games have went.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Oy.

This is turning into another baboon-butt-ugly outing.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> man after watching aldridge and frye clank 15 footers... i suddenly wish zach randolph were still here. just slightly.


LA and frye both have much better FG% than zebo this year.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The Rockets seem content to let LMA shoot jumpers all day from 19-feet. And to be honest, they should let him do it since it hasn't been winning us many games lately.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Oy.
> 
> This is turning into another baboon-butt-ugly outing.




i was a great start followed by a butt-ugly last 5 minutes. plenty of time to get it together.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

We never seem to cover the person that's killing us from 3-point land. Alston is turning into tonight's Danny Grainger.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Ugh....

What's happened to Roy's FT shooting lately?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Blake really looks like he doesn't have much confidence these days. He looks like Damon dribbling the ball for 20 seconds at the 3-point line while the offense bogs down.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Alston?

Man, I am getting REALLY frustrated with this game.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

LAMA's mom is gorgeous


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Roy needs some offensive help BIG TIME. None of these guys are stepping up and making things happen.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

What's with these TERRIBLE third quarters lately?

My lord, look at the freethrow disparity. At least it's single digits, but they've got quite a hole to dig themselves out of.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

You don't get many free throws when you are a one-dimensional jump shooting team.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

True, but at least they could make the ones they DO get.

2-7. :azdaja:


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Whare is Jarrett Crap?:cheers:


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

There's the double digit lead...

I'm going to be in an awful mood the rest of the night if we lose this.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah we definitely need some better play from our guards...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, time to answer or this one is over...

SCOLA :lol:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Houston's a horrible matchup for us, especially now without ZBo. I can't remember the last time we won against them


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

nate needs to change what we do Webster should be getting more shots he is 4 for 7 and never gets plays called. I hate this slow basketball bull **** it leaves us no time to run plays. We are a bad team right now I hope we trade jack and maybe frye soon becasue they are not cutting it.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This feels like the Indiana game. We just can't get anything going.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The Rockets are shutting Roy down.

If someone doesn't step up quick, it's all over.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think you guys played right into our hands with letting Aldrige take 24 shots up to this point. 9-24 isn't terrible, but it basically cools off all the other players who could've been shooting more, like Webster, Outlaw or Jack.

Anyway game isn't over yet, drain a few 3s and this game can be close...


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

The Rockets look like they are playing with us and can turn it on at any time. 

The lack of another player to take it to the rim on the roster is killing us. I'd love to see Maggette on the floor with Roy.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

What a nice block, I feel bad for Brandon tonight, he's really battling but things aren't going his way.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I think you guys played right into our hands with letting Aldrige take 24 shots up to this point. 9-24 isn't terrible, but it basically cools off all the other players who could've been shooting more, like Webster, Outlaw or Jack.
> 
> Anyway game isn't over yet, drain a few 3s and this game can be close...


I would like to see Webster take the ball to the hoop more and take some more shots. I know he has trouble creating but he just isen't that aggressive as of yet.:cheers:


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I think you guys played right into our hands with letting Aldrige take 24 shots up to this point. 9-24 isn't terrible, but it basically cools off all the other players who could've been shooting more, like Webster, Outlaw or Jack.
> 
> Anyway game isn't over yet, drain a few 3s and this game can be close...


LA's 24 attempts beats his 23 earlier this season. 

Also beats Zebo's career best of 23.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

There's no flow out there. Just high pick and rolls and bad jump shots. 

Get McRoberts and Green out there. Send a message to the starters.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I'm about done. This is just tough to watch. I think the upcoming Allstar game is the only thing keeping me out of a Blazer-induced depression. I really really hope the break gives the guys the rest they need, because their playoff hopes are fading fast.

Man, Battier is going for the jugular.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Zach,

Time to put your playoff hopes in the closet for next year. This team has really lost it's nerve and has no chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good game we got going here 

 

Seriously though, I thought you guys were killing us 1 quarter. Got me scared there for a minnute. But our D has just shut you guys down.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

pretty bad attempt tonight; its like nobody has bball IQ out there besides roy...


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Well guys, I guess we'll always have December, what a special time. :biggrin:

Time to recharge my "fan batteries" and get ready for the next game. Take care everyone.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> But our D has just shut you guys down.


Before you start getting too proud, Indi ****ing ana's D shut us down. Everyone's playing like crap and they have been for a while.
bleh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

#10 said:


> Before you start getting too proud, Indi ****ing ana's D shut us down. Everyone's playing like crap and they have been for a while.
> bleh


uhh we have the 4th best defense in the league. I'm not getting too proud, I'm stating a fact.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Derrick Rose/Eric Gordon here we come!!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

This team shuts itself down.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

3rd crappy game in a row now. Jeez, we look almost lifeless. 

So who should we look at in the draft? Or should we think about trading our pick?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

It's games like tonight that make me wish October '08 would hurry up and get here with a healthy (*crosses fingers*) Greg down on the low block.

I think LMA will turn into a fine player by his 4th year with potential all-star appearances, but he really needs to get an attitude out there on the court and start shoving the ball down defenders' collective throats -- the 19 foot high release jumper sure is pretty when it's falling, but ... ah well.

Here's hoping they can bounce back against the Mavs.


----------



## tucsonhanny (Feb 3, 2008)

BlazerDog said:


> LA's 24 attempts beats his 23 earlier this season.
> 
> Also beats Zebo's career best of 23.


Against Memphis last year, Zach put up 40 shots in an overtime game (16/40).

http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/200701270MEM.html


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This team is such a different animal when we rotate on D and get active on the double teams, which lead to steals and fast break buckets. We really need to quit the high pick and rolls, our bigs don't even set substantial picks. I'd really like to see more Martell running off of screens, and Trav and Roy on the blocks..if they double, hit JJ or Steve for 3


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

tucsonhanny said:


> Against Memphis last year, Zach put up 40 shots in an overtime game (16/40).
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/200701270MEM.html


My mistake. I was looking at season high instead of career high. I remember that Memphis game. I thought 23 sounded awful low.


----------

